# esnob [snob] (antónimo)



## soul0n3

Aunque realmente no sé si es correcto decir que sea "antónimo" de -Snob-, me gustaría saber si existe un término para definir a una persona que es opulente o burgués, pero aparenta, simula o quiere dar a entender que no lo es.
No, no busco "humildad". 

Espero me puedan ayudar, tengan un excelente día, gracias.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Centrado, ubicado, simple... Ninguna de esas palabras da a entender que la persona es adinerada, pero así se diría por acá: "Ese tipo tiene plata pero es ubicado, no como otros que andan mostrando."


----------



## soul0n3

Gracias Jorge, también está "escueto", pero no, sé que hay una que instrínsecamente establece que dicha persona es adinerada y define inclusive cierta "pena" por parte de la persona para no "hacer sentir mal" a los que no comparten el mismo bien económico. 
Muy agradecido por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## Calambur

Una persona sencilla, tal vez.
Del DUE:


> *8* Aplicado a personas y cosas, sin *lujo o sin *refinamiento: ‘Una comida sencilla. Las costumbres sencillas de los campesinos’. / *Se dice de la persona que, en el trato con otras, no toma actitud de persona de superior categoría, inteligencia, saber, etc., aunque los tenga. */ *Llano. / Sin artificio, caseramente, sin ceremonia, corriente, liso, llano, *natural.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, Soul0n3. Te doy la bienvenida al foro. 


soul0n3 said:


> Me gustaría saber si existe un término para definir a una persona que es opulent*a* o burgues*a*, pero aparenta, simula o quiere dar a entender que no lo es.


Conozco el término 'bobo' –acuñado por David Brooks–, derivado de 'bourgeois' y 'bohemian', que se aplica a los burgueses que, movidos por cierto tipo de consciencia social o por un sentimiento de culpabilidad, adoptan un estilo de vida bohemio, que se echa de ver por ejemplo en su indumentaria y en su adhesión a las causas ecológicas. También se habla de 'burgueses bohemios'.

¿Se ajusta eso a lo que buscabas?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## cacarulo

Calambur said:


> Una persona sencilla, tal vez.



En esa línea, austero, que para el DRAE es, entre otras cosas, "sobrio, morigerado, sencillo, sin ninguna clase de alardes".




soul0n3 said:


> opulento


----------



## soul0n3

Gracias, pero aún no. No es "austero", tampoco es "sencillo".
A lo que me refiero es que la persona "aparenta/simula", no que es. Las dos anteriores definen a una persona que es de esa manera, no que simula o aparenta serlo.


----------



## Ludaico

soul0n3 said:


> Aunque realmente no sé si es correcto decir que sea "antónimo" de -*e*snob-, me gustaría saber si existe un término para definir a una persona que es opulente o burgués, pero aparenta, simula o quiere dar a entender que no lo es.
> No, no busco "humildad".
> 
> Espero me puedan ayudar, tengan un excelente día, gracias.




Buenos días: 
Ante todo he de decirte que el término "esnob" (castellanizado) está así introducido en los diccionarios de la RAE desde 1927. En cuanto a la definición que das de él, no es la que nos da el DRAE. Tú dices buscar el antónimo de una persona que es opulente o burgués, pero según el DRAE, esnob no casa muy bien con esa definición que das, ya que 
éste es quien "imita las maneras de los que considera distinguidos (no dice que él mismo lo sea).
Saludos.

(¿Quizá _*modesto*_?)



> *esnob**.*
> (Del ingl. _snob_).
> *1.* com. Persona que imita con afectación las maneras, opiniones, etc., de aquellos a quienes considera distinguidos. U. t. c. adj.


----------



## soul0n3

Ludaico said:


> Buenos días:
> Ante todo he de decirte que el término "esnob" (castellanizado) está así introducido en los diccionarios de la RAE desde 1927. En cuanto a la definición que das de él, no es la que nos da el DRAE. Tú dices buscar el antónimo de una persona que es opulente o burgués, pero según el DRAE, esnob no casa muy bien con esa definición que das, ya que
> éste es quien "imita las maneras de los que considera distinguidos (no dice que él mismo lo sea).
> Saludos.
> 
> (¿Quizá _*modesto*_?)



Leíste mal. Jamás dije que "esnob" (castellanizado) fuese una persona opulenta o burgués. 
Precisamente establezco el "antónimo", puesto que si el "esnob" es quien "imita las maneras de los que considera distinguidos", debe haber uno que, "imite las maneras de los que no son distinguidos" (aunque sea opulente o burgués, en ningún momento digo que un "esnob" acuda a esta definición, que de hecho, es la que estoy buscando).

¿Me hago entender? 
Y no, modesto tampoco es. Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Jonno

> debe haber uno que, "imite las maneras de los que no son distinguidos" (aunque sea opulente o burgués, en ningún momento digo que un "esnob" acuda a esta definición, que de hecho, es la que estoy buscando).



¿Debe haber? Puede que no. Aunque la cantidad de "los que imitan las maneras de los distinguidos" sea suficientes como para que alguien en algún idioma invente una palabra para definirlos, puede que no haya tanta gente que "aparente no ser distinguido" o a nadie se le haya ocurrido inventarla.


----------



## soul0n3

Jonno said:


> ¿Debe haber? Puede que no. Aunque la cantidad de "los que imitan las maneras de los distinguidos" sea suficientes como para que alguien en algún idioma invente una palabra para definirlos, puede que no haya tanta gente que "aparente no ser distinguido" o a nadie se le haya ocurrido inventarla.



Realmente el "debe haber" se refiere a que en una ocasión en una conversación una amiga me dijo haber escuchado el término por parte de una profesora que definía a su hija con esa conducta pues a la misma le daba pena tener más lujos que sus compañeros y por ende, atendía a disimular el poder comprar comida cara todos los días y acudía a llevar emparedados como el resto; o empezar a dejar de ir en carro para ir en bus; comprar ropa normal y no de "marcas reconocidas".
Lamentablemente, mi amiga solo pudo darme la descripción, y no frecuento con ella más que en diversos meses del año, por lo que esperaba encontrar dicha palabra aquí.

Gracias aún así.


----------



## Reyval

El término que estás buscando puede ser: mojigato, santurrón o hipócrita. Pero cabe aclarar que no sería un antónimo de esnob, ya que, en teoría, se habla del mismo comportamiento. Para un esnob la sencillez también puede ser digna de imitación. En tal caso: humilde, modesto, sencillo, austero, etc., serían antónimos correctos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Si el snob es quien finge las maneras de una clase a la que no pertenece, quien no finge ni imita es una persona auténtica; en la medida en que no pretende alejarse de su entorno humano y mostrarse natural, es alguien amable y no el envarado snob. Natural, sencillo, amable, no afectado, no artificioso, no presuntuoso, no cargante...


----------



## Ludaico

Campechano.


----------



## Lampiste

soul0n3 said:


> Gracias, pero aún no. No es "austero", tampoco es "sencillo".
> A lo que me refiero es *que la persona "aparenta/simula", no que es*. Las dos anteriores definen a una persona que es de esa manera, no que simula o aparenta serlo.



*Entendido*

Hola:

Parece que no se ha creado aún la palabra que buscas, Soul0n3.

Si te resulta imprescindible para tu tarea, sólo se me ocurre proponer que a esa persona la llames con el nombre de un personaje real o de novela, o tal vez de alguna mitología, suficientemente conocido, que haya actuado en su vida con ese talante de los humildes y menesterosos, aunque en realidad fuese de "alta cuna". 

En otro contexto, sería como decir, por ejemplo, _Para subir ese baúl tuve que recurrir a Manolo, que es el hércules de la familia._

No obstante, seguiré pensando en la palabra buscada, que sería mejor solución que la del personaje.

Saludos.

P.S.: Supongo que tu amiga no recurriría al anagrama _bonse_, ¿no? 
.


----------



## soul0n3

Reyval said:


> El término que estás buscando puede ser: mojigato, santurrón o hipócrita. Pero cabe aclarar que no sería un antónimo de esnob, ya que, en teoría, se habla del mismo comportamiento. Para un esnob la sencillez también puede ser digna de imitación. En tal caso: humilde, modesto, sencillo, austero, etc., serían antónimos correctos.



Mmm no lo sé, de cierta manera hay hipocresía en ello, pero, no es la palabra que busco. Mojigato y santurrón, me parece que atiende al comportamiento "moral" de la persona, no económico.
Comprendo que según la "RAE", actualmente está definido el "esnob" como :

*1.* com. Persona que imita con afectación las maneras, opiniones, etc., de aquellos a quienes considera distinguidos. U. t. c. adj.

Sin embargo, creo que es debido destacar que como dije (tal vez no aclaré en el encabezado del post) que lo hace debido a una "pena" que tiene respecto a la gente que le rodea. Por lo que personalmente no diría que lo considere "dinstinguido", sino que, tal vez expresa cierta "lástima" o solo es demasiado "noble" y se siente mal por tener más que otros "desde la cuna". Gracias por tu respuesta.
---



> Clares 3.
> Hola
> Si el snob es quien finge las maneras de una clase a la que no  pertenece, quien no finge ni imita es una persona auténtica; en la  medida en que no pretende alejarse de su entorno humano y mostrarse  natural, es alguien amable y no el envarado snob. Natural, sencillo,  amable, no afectado, no artificioso, no presuntuoso, no cargante...



Esta persona también imita un comportamiento, solo que es el comportamiento opuesto que imitaría el "esnob" (refiriendo estrictamente a la tendencia y la parafernalia burguesa). Tampoco refiere a una persona auténtica, esta tiene cierta "ambivalencia" de sentires en cuanto a su situación económica y la de quienes le rodean, por lo que imita encontrarse en el mismo "rango de clase social". Gracias por responder.
---


> Ludaico.
> 
> Campechano.



No, tampoco, gracias de nuevo.
---



> Lampiste.
> *Entendido*
> 
> Hola:
> 
> Parece que no se ha creado aún la palabra que buscas, Soul0n3.
> 
> Si te resulta  imprescindible para tu tarea, sólo se me ocurre proponer que a esa  persona la llames con el nombre de un personaje real o de novela, o tal  vez de alguna mitología, suficientemente conocido, que haya actuado en  su vida con ese talante de los humildes y menesterosos, aunque en  realidad fuese de "alta cuna".
> 
> En otro contexto, sería como decir, por ejemplo, _Para subir ese baúl tuve que recurrir a Manolo, que es el hércules de la familia._
> 
> No obstante, seguiré pensando en la palabra buscada, que sería mejor solución que la del personaje.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> P.S.: Supongo que tu amiga no recurriría al anagrama _bonse_, ¿no?


---

Jeje, el anagrama estaría buenisimo, una solución bastante sencilla.
Creo que sí hay uno que otro personaje histórico que antedía a esta manía y comportamiento. Pero creo que el motivo por el que lo hicieron residía en que incipientemente eran de cierta manera "demagogos", o que de una u otra forma, simplemente eran humildes, pero no recuerdo alguno que lo hiciese partiendo de esa incomodidad que por ejemplo analógico pongo: "ser elogiado como el mejor de la clase por el profesor, y empezar a sacar malas calificaciones solo para que los compañeros de clase no sientan que son menos inteligentes".

Te agradezco la respuesta.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues después de tantas sugerencias inválidas y sin querer pensar que busca el nombre del círculo que es cuadrado, le propongo el que se me ocurre: *antiesnob*.
Un saludo.


----------



## Namarne

soul0n3 said:


> Precisamente establezco el "antónimo", puesto que si el "esnob" es quien "imita las maneras de los que considera distinguidos", debe haber uno que, "imite las maneras de los que no son distinguidos" (aunque sea opulente o burgués, en ningún momento digo que un "esnob" acuda a esta definición, que de hecho, es la que estoy buscando).


Pues seguirá siendo un esnob, yo creo, aunque represente otro tipo de esnobismo. 


soul0n3 said:


> ...un término para definir a una persona que es opulente o burgués, pero aparenta, simula o quiere dar a entender que no lo es.


¿Progre...?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Namarne said:


> Pues seguirá siendo un esnob, yo creo, aunque represente otro tipo de esnobismo.



Eso, un esnob que practica el antiesnobismo. ¿Neoesnob?


----------



## oa2169

Solo se me ocurre la expresión "llevar un bajo perfil".

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

Ya supongo lo que buscas: "*conmiserado hipócrita*", un oxímoron como una casa. Pero el término que engloba ambos conceptos no existe en español.
Saludos.

(Aunque haberlos... ¡haylos!; los sujetos, me refiero... ¡Y a punta de pala!)


----------



## Bashti

Se me ocurre "llano" en el sentido de poco pretencioso, sencillo. Todo lo contrario de un snob.


----------



## Jonno

A llano le sucede lo mismo que a modesto y otras propuestas: el que es llano lo es, y no finge serlo.


----------



## Bashti

Jonno said:


> A llano le sucede lo mismo que a modesto y otras propuestas: el que es llano lo es, y no finge serlo.



Yo lo decía precisamente por que un snob es alguien que finge modales y costumbres que, en el fondo, son más propios de una clase superior y no le son  propias. En cambio, una persona llana no finge nada. Pero si se trata de alguien que finge o adopta modales de una clase inferior a la suya propia me parecería bien "campechano". Del rey de España se suele decir que es muy campechano porque adopta un lenguaje y unos gustos que no se ajustan a los que se suelen considerar propios de un monarca aunque, en mi modesta opinión, en su caso no lo finge sino que le sale espontáneo.


----------



## soul0n3

Agradezco a muchos las respuestas, aún no doy con la palabra, esperaré entonces a encontrarme con ella por casualidad, y para entonces, les haré saber de la misma.
Gracias.


----------



## csalinat

Ya sé que ha pasado mucho tiempo, pero podría ser "Empático" ???


----------



## olimpia91

*snob
1.* com. Persona que imita con afectación las maneras, opiniones, etc., de aquellos a quienes considera distinguidos. U. t. c. adj.

No se como se le podría decir a alguien que es lo contrario de un *snob*, quizás  un *progre*, como dijeron más arriba, ya que su definición debería ser esta:
1*.* com. Persona que imita con naturalidad las maneras, opiniones, etc., de aquellos a quienes considera vulgares.


----------



## Aviador

Para mí los antónimos de snob son auténtico; natural; espontáneo.


----------



## olimpia91

El  antónimo histórico de _snob_ es _noble_, sí es verdad que _snob_ viene de_ sine nobilae, _anotación que se hacía en los libros de los colegios ingleses al lado del nombre de los alumnos que no tenían título de nobleza.


----------



## Ornitorrinco

Un detallazo, ¿por qué, según el DPD, la palabra aguda terminada en _s_ «*esnobs*» (el plural de «esnob») no lleva acento ortográfico?


----------



## Jonno

Cuando la palabra aguda termina en –_s_ precedida de otra consonante, no lleva acento gráfico. Ejemplos: _robots_, _tictacs_.


----------



## S.V.

Sobre el antónimo de _esnob_, _los pies sobre la tierra_ debería servir. _Mi hija tiene los pies en la tierra, aunque tenemos todo este dinero. 

María es de pueblo, aunque tenga tanto dinero. María es gente llana._ Luego "fingir" puede agregarse. _María quiere hacerse la de pueblo_;_ Finge que vive entre el pueblo_; _Actúa y solo tiene un pie en la tierra._


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿Discreto?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá usamos la palabra racero para una persona que sin ser de un extracto social humilde se comporta de una manera sencilla y amistosa cuando interactúa con personas que son "raza", "pópulo", del pueblo pues.

Ese comportamiento, motivado por el interés de sacar algún provecho personal, se aplica generalmente a ejecutivos, profesores, políticos o cualquier otra figura de liderazgo que lo utilice para ganar adeptos en la base.


----------



## La Gra

Bohemio, progre. Ya que quienes practican esa ideología o adoptan esa forma de vida, suelen ser personas de vida acomodada que por culpa o "snobismo" fingen vivir como gente sin recursos


----------



## Xiscomx

Para mí lo opuesto a esnob es _sencillo_, quizá también cabría: _Prudente, circunspecto, mesurado, afable, discreto._


----------



## jsvillar

soul0n3 said:


> puesto que si el "esnob" es quien "imita las maneras de los que considera distinguidos", debe haber uno que, "imite las maneras de los que no son distinguidos"


O también el antónimo puede ser quien "no imita las maneras de los que considera distinguidos", que es a lo que estamos respondiendo casi todos: como dice Xiscomx, sencillo, prudente...
Como no hay palabra y 'antiesnob' no es claro (el que imita a los no distinguidos, el que no imita a los distinguidos, el que odia a los esnobs...) yo propondría 'un falso campechano' o 'una persona falsamente sencilla'.


----------

